# 2 screws or 3?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok well my front binding is good with 3 screws but i adjusted my back binding to ride duck style but for some reason i just cant figure out how to align the disc on the binding for the 3 holes i keep only getting 2 aligned..is 2 screws aright to roll with?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

No.

10char/


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

What he said


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, you better be one of the few guys who reads up on the instructions on how to set up baseplates with the binding properly or else it's going to be a not so good day for you


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ahh fuck it... use duct tape.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> ahh fuck it... use duct tape.


or super glue.

Seriously though, if you are actually serious, rotate your baseplate clockwise or counterclockwise.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ahah you know what just take your bindings off and stand on it with your boots


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm going to say you want all 3 in there. Be patient and figure it out but don't go with only 2 screws. That could be very bad if the other two break or you break your bindings.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Burton No Fish Snowboard from Backcountryoutlet.com

This should be just what you need.


----------



## jr05 (Oct 14, 2009)

try rotating the mounting disk 90 degrees? I have the 4 hole setup, but just thought I would throw that out there since that is what I would try.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Hold your board over your head when you put the binding plates on, that way it's upside-down and then the holes will line up. Alternatively, you can stand on your head and try it that way.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Just McGuyver that shit...use a bobby pin, ball point pen and some pigeon poo and u'll be shreddin in no time


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

hammer a giant nail through your foot into the board. problem solved.


----------

